# problems with trunk not closing?



## rippinbyu (Jun 11, 2005)

Anyone else having problems with the trunk not latching when shut? About 50% of the time my trunk will not latch when I push it close. It seems to be really finicky. I think it needs some type of adjustment.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here an adjustment you can try to make:

1. Open your trunk up

2. Look underneath the lid. 

3. On either side, you'll see a couple of what look like rubber sockets. These come into contact with the metal just above the tail light housings. They're threaded -- and therefore adjustable. Turning them clockwise should shorten them up -- allowing the trunk lid to close more firmly against the rubber seals.

NOTE: Be sure you don't make the stops too short -- otherwise, the bottom of the trunk lid will bang into the top of your bumper. Another problem is that the trunk lid might gently rest on it -- which will scratch the hell out of the bumper cover. Put a good coat of wax on this area first. When everything's perfect, the trunk should pop up a little when you hit the release, not leak, and close easily without slamming, etc.


----------



## SilverGoat (Oct 30, 2004)

I had that problem this summer. The latch was loose. Dealer tightened it and no more problems. Check the silver bar in the middle of the trunk to see if it wiggles-that's not supposed to happen. tighten that and you'll be good.


----------



## 1BadGoat (Nov 28, 2004)

I have had the same problem, now my trunk won't open all the time. Going to make an appoinment to have it checked. i will keep you all posted.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

b_a_betterperson said:


> Here an adjustment you can try to make:
> 
> 1. Open your trunk up
> 
> ...


:agree ..... I had this issue a long time ago and this fixed it.:cheers


----------

